# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير: بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة ⁐ ولو ألقى معاذيره ⁐

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


من سورة القيامة: بَلِ الْإِنْسَانُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ (14) وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ (15)

{ بَلِ الإنْسَانُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } أي: هو شهيد على نفسه، عالم بما فعله ولو اعتذر وأنكر،

كما قال تعالى: { اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا } [ الإسراء : 14 ].

وقال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس: { بَلِ الإنْسَانُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ } يقول: سمعُه وبصرُه ويداه ورجلاه وجوارحُه.

وقال قتادة: شاهد على نفسه. وفي رواية قال: إذا شئت -والله-رأيته  بصيرا بعيوب الناس وذنوبهم غافلا عن ذنوبه، وكان يقال: إن في الإنجيل  مكتوبا: يا ابن آدم، تُبصر القَذَاة في عين أخيك، وتترك الجِذْل في عينك لا  تبصره.

وقال مجاهد: { وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } ولو جادل عنها فهو بصير عليها.

وقال قتادة: { وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } ولو اعتذر يومئذ بباطل لا يقبل منه. 

وقال السدي: { وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } حجته.

وكذا قال ابن زيد، والحسن البصري، وغيرهم. واختاره ابن جرير.

وقال قتادة، عن زرارة، عن ابن عباس: { وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } يقول: لو ألقى ثيابه.

وقال الضحاك: ولو أرخى ستوره، وأهل اليمن يسمون الستر: المعذار.

والصحيح قول مجاهد وأصحابه، كقوله [تعالى]: { ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَتُهُمْ إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا وَاللَّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ } [ الأنعام : 23 ]

وكقوله [سبحانه] { يَوْمَ  يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ  لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْكَاذِبُونَ } [ المجادلة : 18 ] .

وقال العوفي، عن ابن عباس: { وَلَوْ أَلْقَى مَعَاذِيرَهُ } هي الاعتذار ألم تسمع أنه [سبحانه] قال: { لا يَنْفَعُ الظَّالِمِينَ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ } [ غافر : 52 ]

وقال [تعالى] { وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَى اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ السَّلَمَ } [ النحل : 87 ]

{ فَأَلْقَوُا السَّلَمَ مَا كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ مِنْ سُوءٍ } [ النحل : 28 ]

وقولهم [الظالمين] { وَاللَّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ }


والله أعلم


الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله
تفسير ابن كثير

----------

